# Crothian has 17594 posts! OMG!!



## 333 Dave (Feb 16, 2003)

Whoa! Is there anyone with more posts than that? If so, do you really have a life outside of ENWorld? Don't take that as an insult, I find life to be boring compaired to EnWorld. Wow though,  17594 posts and counting!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2003)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *Whoa! Is there anyone with more posts than that? If so, do you really have a life outside of ENWorld? Don't take that as an insult, I find life to be boring compaired to EnWorld. Wow though,  17594 posts and counting! *




No, I have the most.  Someone has to have that distinction.  Number of posts is not really that important, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Olive (Feb 16, 2003)

you didn't answer the question though: do you have a life outside of ENWorld?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> *you didn't answer the question though: do you have a life outside of ENWorld? *




Define a life.  I get together most Sundays with friends to game.  One or two other nights a week I also get together with people for cards or some such.  A few days a week I can be found helping out my grandparents, cooking, cleaning, taking them shopping and just keeping them company.  I've taken up some tempary jobs to allow me the freedom of helping my family, so that does give me some extra free time especially in the evenings.  

So, yes, I do have a life outside of En World.  Does it really matter though?  I can think of many worse things to do with my time.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Crothian has 17594 posts! OMG!!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, I have the most.  Someone has to have that distinction.  Number of posts is not really that important, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.   *




Hmm, you say that all the time...The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 16, 2003)

I knew he lose steam after he passed 17,000.  Soon he'll be passed by some prentender to the throne and all will have to live with a new post tyrant!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Crothian has 17594 posts! OMG!!*



			
				Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm, you say that all the time...The lady doth protest too much, methinks. *




You are right, I've learned that postcount can lead to world domination


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Crothian has 17594 posts! OMG!!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You are right, I've learned that postcount can lead to world domination   *




AH HA!  CONDEMNED BY YOUR OWN WORDS!  I KNEW IT!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

If you want to know some of the reasons that dear old Crothian has such a high count, then sort the threads in meta by number of replies, and then click on each number to see who posted in that thread...

Start with the top two, and one of them should be the 'Sacred Thread' of legend, with over 1000 replies  If you can't see it, make sure you're searching 'since the beginning'.


----------



## Olive (Feb 16, 2003)

another hint is the 44.63 posts a day that he averages.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 17, 2003)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *I knew he lose steam after he passed 17,000.  Soon he'll be passed by some prentender to the throne and all will have to live with a new post tyrant!  *


----------



## megamania (Feb 17, 2003)

Post count means....monkeys!   nope sorry...wrong thread 

Just curious...why is this a thread?


----------



## Horacio (Feb 17, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *Post count means....monkeys!   nope sorry...wrong thread
> 
> Just curious...why is this a thread? *




Why not?

BTW, I'm the second highest poster and I don't have even one half his postcount...


----------



## Henry (Feb 18, 2003)

By way of perspective:

Crothian has more than 17,594 posts. 

The combined posts of Morrus, Piratecat, myself, Darkness, Nemmerle, and Eric Noah as of 2/18/2003 equal 18,972.

Think about that.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 18, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *By way of perspective:
> 
> Crothian has more than 17,594 posts.
> 
> ...




So, it means I need to post more?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 18, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *By way of perspective:
> 
> Crothian has more than 17,594 posts.
> 
> ...



Shouldn't we figure Dinkeldog and angramainyu in as well?


----------



## Henry (Feb 18, 2003)

I stopped when I exceeded 18,000.

If I listed everyone, Crothian may take it as a challenge.

Oops- too late!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 18, 2003)

Maybe MoRuss can make Crothian an Admin, then we'd only see him post when some knucklehead gets out of line... Like me...  Or rather... Errrmmmm....


----------

